# Apple Wood Chips!!!! You'll never guess where I got 'em!



## woody (Aug 6, 2006)

First, let me just say I've only smoked with Mesquite and Hickory. They're great, but man are they....smoky.

I was looking around the local Mejiers and I found a bag of apple wood chips! It was about $2.99. I threw some in a foil packet in the good 'ol silver smoker....and whew...that is the sweetest smelling smoke I ever did smell. Yum. I've enclosed a picture of the bag, no weight included but it said it was 180 square inches.


----------



## joed617 (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm guessing now .. ready? ok Ummm I'm gonna guess. My first guess would be Home Depot?


Joe


----------



## woody (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey....are you making fun of my enthusiasm? :)

Uh, seriously it was at Meijers. It was in the post, dude.


----------



## joed617 (Aug 6, 2006)

No, I'm not and I know it was. :) 

But I do love guessing games.. laugh


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 7, 2006)

If you found mesquite and hickory to be a little strong then I think you'll be pleased with the lighter flavor of apple. It may be a little too light for beef when used alone as it is a very mellow wood so I like to blend it with pecan for beef. :D Hope you find it to your liking.


----------



## big-e (Aug 7, 2006)

I like guessing games too. My guess is you got it from Walmart.


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 7, 2006)

I am geussing you did not go to a store anywhere near my area of the country.  I went out Saturday and drove around for 3 hours to 7 different locations.  I could not find apple or cherry wood chunks to save my life.  Now I am using hickory, which I never used.  I like the why the hickory is working, but I LOVE the fruit flavored woods.


----------

